# Fritz Kreisler on Naxos



## battistini (Jan 22, 2021)

Can anyone sort out for me how Naxos' recordings of Fritz Kreisler are arranged? There are the CONCERTOS series and the COMPLETE series. There appear to be 3 other discs as well. Is anyone familiar? How does this compare to the famous RCA set of Kreisler?


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

battistini said:


> Can anyone sort out for me how Naxos' recordings of Fritz Kreisler are arranged? There are the CONCERTOS series and the COMPLETE series. There appear to be 3 other discs as well. Is anyone familiar? How does this compare to the famous RCA set of Kreisler?


I have the RCA set and a handful of the Naxos discs. I love the RCA set, but since the concertos were HMV recordings, they don't belong to BMG so they're not included. The RCA set was transferred by Ward Marston, whose work I generally prefer to those of Mark Obert-Thorn, who did the Naxos issues. There's also an older 2 CD set of Kreisler's early concerto recordings on Music and Arts, transferred by Marston, but it's OOP. IIRC, the Beethoven sonatas with Franz Rupp are also not on the RCA set, but were issued by Naxos in Marston transfers.

I'm not sure, since I don't own most of the Naxos discs, but I believe that the Naxos "Complete Kreisler" series are chronologic.

You didn't ask, but there are also a bunch of Biddulph Kreiser CD's - I don't remember who did the transfers.


----------



## FrankinUsa (Aug 3, 2021)

I have listened to some Kreisler recordings. Very few. The reason;the sound(engineering) is so lacking that one can only imagine the true sound. IMHO,it’s just to difficult to get a sense of Kreislers’ tone,any other accompanists. I would say that very good violin students/players might derive some edification but it becomes difficult for anyone beyond that.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

FrankinUsa said:


> I have listened to some Kreisler recordings. Very few. The reason;the sound(engineering) is so lacking that one can only imagine the true sound. IMHO,it's just to difficult to get a sense of Kreislers' tone,any other accompanists.


The sound on Kreisler's recordings isn't optimal, of course, but I don't have any trouble hearing what the fuss was about. OTOH, the sonics of the orchestral contribution is less than optimal.


----------



## battistini (Jan 22, 2021)

Thats very heloful thanks


----------



## FrankinUsa (Aug 3, 2021)

I’m sorry that there was not a direct answer to your question about Kreislers’ recordings on Naxos. But would not your answer be found in Naxos’ releases which can possess found in the Naxos website. But the recording “labels have become extremely difficult to work with. Much become nla very soon.


----------



## battistini (Jan 22, 2021)

The answers were very helpful.


----------

